# Sleep evades me



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you get those night you just can't fall asleep? :shocked: I have been in bed several hours and just can't doze off. I would take a couple of benadryl but then I could not wake till 10 or so. Maybe I will any way :indif:2:54 am


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I stay up until sleepy. Take a shower and go to bed. I am usually asleep when my head hits the pillow. The bedroom is quiet, dark and peaceful, no TV or radio, no electronics, nothing. The heater doesn't even make a noise, no fan. A cotton sheet and a thin thermal blanket, nice pillow. But....I wake up early. Only so much sleep until it hurts to lay there, get up and get gong. I am a morning person....James


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had insomnia for years. Wish I had advice for those who suffer from it.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Xanax, works every time. I know you shouldn't get dependent on the drug, but I only have to down one a couple times a month. 

Daniel


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I take a couple of melatonin and can usually get to sleep but they wear off in about three hours and I usually wake up again. A little help, but not much.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I've heard routine helps...same bedtime every night. No caffeine for many hours before bed, no TV as this does something to the cones or rods in your eyes and keeps them excited. When my sister has those kind of nights she gets up and cleans till she is tired. I stay in bed and plan my garden. It doesn't make me sleepy but at least my body is horizontal. Melatonin helps. Good luck!


----------

